# My first Cigar Box Guitar



## TimR (Nov 27, 2014)

There are two guys in our local woodturning group who have made various cigar box and diddly bow guitars. They don't require much in the area of acoustics as they are electric, and there's a wealth of info on the web for making them and learning to play them. I won one from one of the guys in a raffle, but wanted to build my own and perhaps learn to play it a little. I have zero musical background to speak of, so how tough could it be!
I started this several months ago getting the neck and head glued up then got diverted into other things. Finally got it all assembled, strung and tuned (GDG). Can't see the jack in the pics, it's on the end bottom corner area.
The head is katalox, neck is hard maple, and the custom knob is turned from katalox with a stylized set of initials I use on most everything. The nut and bridge are blackwood. Finished neck with Waterlox, and sprayed the box with a little matte archival spray to give a little modest protection. Hopefully, I'll practice and play it enough to get a nice "played" patina.
I will build a small practice amp from a speaker and small amp powered by a 9v battery. Amazes me the sound from these little amps that cost less than about 30 bucks to build.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 12


----------



## SENC (Nov 27, 2014)

Very cool, Tim!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Nov 28, 2014)

Great job, Tim.
I just saw a demonstration in Dollywood where they built and played these and was very impressed.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Nov 28, 2014)

Looks like a winner in my book my friend!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 28, 2014)

That's cool! Are 3 strings the norm for these?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Nov 28, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> That's cool! Are 3 strings the norm for these?


Thanks guys. The three strings do seem to be the popular setup, but other variations like 4 string also exist.


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 28, 2014)

That is sweet looking !


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 28, 2014)

Thats pretty amazing looking Tim. 
Two questions though...
#1 - When will you post a video of you playing it in "Kenos Music Parlor"
#2 - How long before you modify the body into a flat top lidded bowl design?


----------



## TimR (Nov 28, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> Thats pretty amazing looking Tim.
> Two questions though...
> #1 - When will you post a video of you playing it in "Kenos Music Parlor"
> #2 - How long before you modify the body into a flat top lidded bowl design?


The first one is a definite "dunno", but seeing as I have little shame left in me, may not be forever. 
Interestingly enough, one of the two guys who also make and play these did the bowl, dubbing it the "diddly bowl".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 3, 2015)

Nice build, I'm a little late seeing this but it interested me as I got a little interested in them last year and progressed from a couple of strumsticks to a Dulcimer. I find the dulcimer pretty easy for a musically illiterate old fart to get a recognizable tune from.


----------



## FloridaQuacker Game Calls (Mar 11, 2015)

Here's one I did :)

http://i1118.Rule #2/albums/k615/EpiHoneyburst/DSC04035300x218.jpg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Mar 11, 2015)

FloridaQuacker Game Calls said:


> Here's one I did :)
> 
> http://i1118.Rule #2/albums/k615/EpiHoneyburst/DSC04035300x218.jpg


Am I missing something? where do you strum it?


----------



## FloridaQuacker Game Calls (Mar 11, 2015)

That's cigar box amp :)


----------



## TimR (Mar 11, 2015)

I don't think I had posted my amp and speaker...


----------



## sprucegum (Mar 12, 2015)

Ah-Ha


----------



## CARVERWOOD (May 25, 2015)

Way cool and very nice work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (May 25, 2015)

I'm late getting to the party, but all these pieces are cool! My musical talent is limited to playing the radio, but I can appreciate a good looking piece of equipment! Tony


----------



## TimR (May 25, 2015)

Tony said:


> I'm late getting to the party, but all these pieces are cool! My musical talent is limited to playing the radio, but I can appreciate a good looking piece of equipment! Tony


Tony, sadly I'm in the same camp.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

